# Doing it again! Tn Tim you best just not look.



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

So the sculpted rocker I made for my wife, that I shared with the group already, turned out so good I decided to make another one. I looked through my would pile and did some math and turned out I had enough wood to make a matching chair! Making some small changes I am ready to start sharing progress. I hope to complete it this up coming week.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*I PROMISE I didn't LOOK!!!*

(fingers crossed/ toes also 0 BUT that looks really good. Love those knoted armrests!!!

Shhhhh don't tell bmarshall9686 I was here:grin::laugh2:


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I didn't see the first one ... joined after, I guess.
But I can tell you, I am eager to see this one go together.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

mikechell said:


> I didn't see the first one ... joined after, I guess.
> But I can tell you, I am eager to see this one go together.


This was the first one.


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

Sweet! Love the looks of the sculpted rocker. All the crazy grain is really something to look at. 

As you're building this I'd be really interested in the joinery, if you don't mind posting some pictures! I specifically can't figure out how the seat is attached to the legs.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Yup. 
Got Grain?


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Jeremy this chair was influenced by Sam maloof, so only fitting I use what we call the maloof joint! You are essentially using a rabbet but to make a mortise and tenon.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Oh, wow! That first chair is beautiful !!
As Jeremy said, all the grain (and wood) variations are an attraction ... making you look at every part of the chair. I wouldn't want to sit in it ... just put it somewhere in my line of vision so I can scrutinize each line.

I am even more eager to see this new chair come together.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Working with such spalted wood is an absolute thrill because you never know how it will turn out. Unfortunately it also is very hard because there are hidden cracks/spalts everywhere, I have learned to get really comfortable with my superglue and epoxy.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I got man glittered today.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

bmarshall9686 said:


> I got man glittered today.


LOL!!! I noticed you have the Duluth apron (I suppose), I just ordered one last night for my construction work....I have a terrible habit of wiping my hands on my pants leg, caulk, glue, whatever, when in a hurry to fit pieces.....MAYBE I'll save some pants legs from being spotted up. The tool pouch one would've been neat but no leg covering as apron has....also apron catches less sawdust!!!


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

This one has 4 side pockets and the one center chest set. I love it, but I am short so it goes to my knees. I will saw it is a little heavy on a hot day and I have yet to find a great way to hang it from a single point.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

For the ones whom didn't see the first build here's the link... http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/rainbow-poplar-rocking-chair-127065/

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS !!!!


----------



## jeremymcon (Oct 16, 2014)

This project looks so cool! I have more questions about the build, but I should probably stop being a bum and just buy some plans. 

But I'll ask anyway - did you cut the slats in the back from solid pieces? Or bend them? Can't quite tell if they're laminate from the pictures? Also, I read that they sit in a slotted hole in the seat to allow them to flex. After sitting on this chair for a while, do you notice that that's actually helpful? I'd think those exposed upward facing holes would collect dust and lint and I think I'd find that annoying.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

So I started with plans, and those quickly turned into reference and now on chair #2 I'm making even more changes. How ever it is laminate for back braces and rockers, I understand your concern about the dust collection, however the slot is fairly critical. Note it doesn't have to be large but the back braces make contact with the seat at an angle. This makes a high stress point if you try to lock it in, not to mention potential wood movement. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

What are using to scoop the seat profile?


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I use a 4 1/2 inch angle grinder and some flap wheels, and a diamond wheels all from hf. I will use a drill to set some goals and maybe even a router to hog off the initial material. They make carving wheels just for this but I don't have that kind of money or patients to wait for shipping. 

I know a lot of people make jigs and use a table saw but I just don't feel comfortable doing that.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Meant to attach this picture.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

And today, didn't get to take too many pictures, but I have started to take video. See if I have time to get around to that.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I promise I ain't looking.....BUT when can I see??? (looking good by the way!!!) LOL!!!


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

It's getting there, I seem to like to make changes... this would look really good with some TSM Farm wood!


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Feeling a little raspy this morning. If you want to see more of the progress you can find me on instagram 'the Marshalls Woodshop' I will keep trying to update here though!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmmmmmm......I think you MISSED in the second picture!!! LOL!!! Honest I wasn't looking 0 the blind fold fell, I just seen a little :grin:


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ha Tim that piece was added on and then a dovetail cut.... now I realized way way to late that I should have cut the dovetail before I glued on the adder. I also learned that what should be a finely tuned square machine is probably not all that square. 

Let's not forget the time I dropped it and cracked the seat... it's all fixed up now.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

bmarshall9686 said:


> Ha Tim .....
> 
> Let's not forget the time I dropped it and cracked the seat... it's all fixed up now.



OUCH!!! I hate that when it happens!!!


----------



## kramar74 (Sep 21, 2015)

That is looking great!! I have been thinking about a rocking chair for a bit now. Between your last one and this one, it's gotten me motivated such that I may get started in the next couple weeks on one. Out of curiosity, what are the general dimensions?


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

The dimension are different as I modeled it after hal taylor that has 4 sizes. I strongly suggest buying his plans as a guide, maybe not the book... 

Today's progress.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Coming along beautifully. How do you curve the slats in the back?


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Band saw, maybe

Dale in Indy


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

You could make them with a bandsaw, Sam maloof used to. I adopted the methods of lamination, so I can build up pieces and colors and I feel they flex a little better.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I assume you made a BUCK that you clamped your thin layers to, and how much spring back did you find when you removed clamps from the buck?

I have done several large pieces using a buck I made, and found very little spring back, just wondering what you found on your pieces?

Thanks,

Dale in Indy


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have never heard the term "buck," I made a form which I'm guessing is the same thing and got no spring back.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

BUCK'S have been around forever, automotive metal men use them to HAMMER metal into shape. Often they are plywood sheets cut and shaped to your needs, stood on edge with spaces of air in between. The pieces of metal are then formed to a portion of the BUCK, then the pieces are TIG welded in place.

A few years ago I build two very contemporary communion tables for a church. Bowed legs approx 18" wide, 1-5/8" thick, and 24" tall. I spaced my BUCK forms approx. a inch apart, then glued 6 layers of 1/4" plywood, and final layer walnut veneer.

With today's glues, spring back has been reduced, as you know. When I removed the many many clamps I may have had an 1/8" spring back, maybe.

Very nice chair my friend, 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Chair*

I'm NOT trying to steal your thread, just showing how I formed some wide materials in a gentle arc.

Here is the BUCK, cut the ribs on the band saw, clamped together, then sanded to assure all alike.

I used BENDING PLYWOOD, 3/8" thick, it bends only ONE WAY. 

You can see I installed some side rails to hold the ply pieces in place, as you know when gluing, the pieces want to slide, so this holds all in place. Now in making the chair back slots, I'm guessing you used one piece cut to shape as your BUCK/FORM. 

The first pic shows the first layer B4 the second layer is spread with glue, and then the two clamped in place.

Note that I cut 2 x 4"s to lay on top for clamping, these kept the wide pieces tight against each other. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Ah yes a buck is the same thing as a form, I did a very similar one on the first chair. On the second chair I changed it up. I will show both the 1st form and the new improved form.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Very good, the second is the most effective/fastest way to do it on, NOT SO WIDE PIECES, like your back slats.

Did you band saw, then use both pieces?

Nice,

Dale in Indy


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

bmarshall9686 said:


> I adopted the methods of lamination, so I can build up pieces and colors and I feel they flex a little better.


How thin do you cut the pieces? 
Do you soak or steam the wood to make it bend without splintering?


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I little less than an 1/8th and they bend just fine.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

First coat of finish, finally.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

That's ... stunning.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Both of them together


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Come on now.....WHEN can I LOOK???? 0 

It's a looking good!! Oooops, they both look great!!!


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Repeating my previous comment ... stunning! Both of them!


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Terrific...chairs really show your talents.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you, such kind words. I like to think of them as learning processes that I got lucky on!


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Another lovely chair Marshall.

And after the previous page I once again have major clamp envy....


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Very NICE!

I have never built a rocker, built tons of other stuff, but no rockers.

I have heard ROCKERS can be tricky, I wonder if you gained from others, the secrets of building a ROCKER?

Did you use a plan, or have good measurements B4 you started? Nothing wrong with that, we ALL learn from others. I have often said that I'm SELF taught, but actually my asking tons of questions from others, well I guess I should say, THEY TAUGHT ME. 

Nice job,

Dale in Indy


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, those are absolutely beautiful, I know they will make someone very happy.


----------



## bmarshall9686 (Jan 17, 2016)

I did follow plans by Hal taylor, and watched Paul of the Canadian woodworks, and of course Sam maloof. Though in the process I steered away from any concrete measurements or plans and went with it.


----------

